# Dating with a baby!?



## Ju_bubbs

Just starting to wonder, how on earth do you go about meeting new men and dating when you have a baby!? I dont even have many people who will babysit for me, my mum is happy to, every once in a while, but not really often enough to be able to build a new relationship if you get me, and I have no way of affording to pay babyitters.. so im a bit stuck on how im ever going to meet another man really!

How do you guys manage?


----------



## Aidedhoney

Whats dating?Z?Z?? lol


----------



## Ju_bubbs

:haha: that doesn't sound too hopeful!


----------



## billy2mm

if anyone knows the answer im interested!!

and dont mention internet dating - way too many freaks out there!!!


----------



## imace

Dating? :rofl:

I gave up on the idea and got another kitten.

I am going to be the old woman with nothing but her cats......


----------



## Ju_bubbs

:rofl: I may aswell give up now then!! lol


----------



## AppleBlossom

I'm the same. Don't have enough time to build up a proper relationship with anyone. So I don't see me dating again for a long time


----------



## Aidedhoney

LOL....................Okies looks like were all doomed to a life of celibacy haha


----------



## imace

That's what batteries are for!! :rofl:


----------



## tinkabells

No don't be silly, i've gone on quite a few dates since having hollie and i even when on a couple while i was like 7 months preg lol

If ya mum will look after then do it, but dont have to just constantly see them, i also txt, ring or facebook as well, facebook helps alot cos then you can read there walls, see there pics and get a feel or what there like etc

Dont give up, it is possible xxx


----------



## Aidedhoney

imace said:


> That's what batteries are for!! :rofl:



LOL.......


----------



## scottishgal89

i havent gone on a date and i havent really been looking to be honest.
i ended up chatting to someone online though and get on well with them.
meeting them in a few weeks so will see how that goes
:flower:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Yeah I've met the odd bloke online last time I ended up being a single mummy! My 3 children go to their dad every other weekend, so that gives me time to go out.. but this LO's daddy isn't about!

LAst time met a guy online it was back in the faceparty days :haha: Where apart from dating sites do you manage it these days!?


----------



## SummersMummyx

Course you can date!!

On the occasions you can get a babysitter, go out with friends, have a laugh.. if you meet someone then you meet someone, you can text/call/email then to get to know them more and so on..
But tbh when your babys born the last thing on your mind will be dating!! lool x


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I have no friends to go out with! :lol: I'm not exagerating either!!


----------



## SummersMummyx

no friends at all?? Make some on hereeeeeee then!! lol


----------



## expecting09

I'll go out with you Ju :haha: xx


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Haha, thanks Zoe! Summers Mummy.. I did make a friend on here this morning when Zoe started stalking me on facebook :haha:


----------



## SummersMummyx

Haha thats gooood then :)
I really shoulddddd change my username somehow so everyone knows my name,
I'm Chelsea :)
We can all be friends now!! woo!! x


----------



## expecting09

Started stalking you? Defo not :blush: Just wanted to be nosey :haha:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

:lol: Hi Chelsea!

Only joking Zoe! Nose all you want :haha:


----------



## anna matronic

I am the same Ju :haha:

I have moved away from all my family and friends! I have some here but not many, fob lives near my mum and isn't involved anyway.

I am going to be a sad loner hermit :(

Bollocks to that I WILL meet a nice man who deserves me and lo eventually :)


----------



## Ju_bubbs

:haha: I've signed up to a dating site thing that another single mummy on here recommended! God now I feel deperate :lol:


----------



## sib85

I broke up with my daughters sperm donor when i was 6 wks pregnant and thought i would never meet a new man so i gave internet dating a go i was a bit frightened but when i was 4 months pregnant i met a man who was very understanding of my situation (had some trouble with the FOB) and we have been together ever since my daughter is now 7 and half months and he may not be her biological father but he is her daddy! so give internet dating a go!!! Plus he is gorgeous lol x


----------



## imaginary8x

Ju_bubbs said:


> :haha: I've signed up to a dating site thing that another single mummy on here recommended! God now I feel deperate :lol:

Lol, I know how you feel. >.<


----------



## AppleBlossom

I'm on two dating sites lol not that IS sad!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

bexy_22 said:


> I'm on two dating sites lol not that IS sad!

:haha: Er.. waht are they? :winkwink:


----------



## expecting09

I met my new lover man on a dating website, it's not that bad :winkwink:


----------



## tinkabells

Yep its all good xxx


----------



## momtoparker

Tinka, i think your situation is rare!! I have been single for three years and am lonely sometimes but not very often!! I kinda like coming and going as i please and not answering to anyone or making time for anyone. I am focusing on my children and career right now. So i figure when i am ready to date I won't feel this way any longer. feel contect on how you are right now, because being single does not last forever, so enjoy your singlehood!! brag to your friends who are married, who have that ball and chain thing!! I do!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I went on a few dates off a dating site, only weirdos. I'm sure someone will come along sometime. lol


----------



## Panda_Ally

I hope so that all i can say.

Internet dating scares me...if someone could recomend i site i might give it a go.


----------



## sweetlullaby

I think im one of the younger single mummies lol......am I the only one that at nearly 20 years of age is not interested in dating/meeting a guy? etc? :rofl: I think Im off them for life lol


----------



## scottishgal89

well im 21 chick and i wasnt interested either and then i stumbled across one.
you'll find one when you least expect it :) xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

sweetlullaby said:


> I think im one of the younger single mummies lol......am I the only one that at nearly 20 years of age is not interested in dating/meeting a guy? etc? :rofl: I think Im off them for life lol

I'm a 19 yr old single mommy, and as I said above, sometime will come along at sometime, but I'm done trying to meet them


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Aahh those were the days!! I used to be a 19/20/21 year old single mummy not interested in men.. now i'm nearly 30 tho, i've had a couple along the way, but one taht sticks around would be real nice one day! :haha:


----------



## AppleBlossom

Well I'm 21 and I completely and utterly GIVE UP. I met up with my ex on Saturday to go for a drink as just friends. He kept trying to kiss me and hold my hand and I told him no. Long story short we split and since he has been a twat, texting me saying he loves me and misses me but whenever we meet up I don't hear from him again in ages. So anyway, while we were out he was saying that he really missed me and would I let him have another chance. I said I didn't know because of everything that has happened in the past when he's made out like he wants to get back with me. He said "Can I come to yours on Tuesday and cook you dinner and we can talk?" so me, being a fool, said yes. At 7.30 he said he was just with his mum and that he would call me when he was coming round. Came to 9.30 and I thought screw it and ate. I text him and he said "still with my mum" then nothing. No "sorry, it's gonna be a late one so I won't make it to yours" or anything. I went to bed anyway, watched some true blood. Then text him saying that I was right all along and I hoped his night was worth it (this was at about 12.45) Not had a reply or explaination. I was just on Facebook and I saw in my news feed he had uploaded pictures from his phone at about 2am of his mate drinking so that's who he was out with, who he jibbed me for. Again. Subsequently his number has been permanently erased from my phone. I'm such an idiot but hey, karma's a bitch.

Ok rant over, as you were :haha:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Oooh that sounds JUST like my ex, Bexy!! Except he doesn't lie about where he is, he says he'll be over about 7, then he'll txt 2 hours later and say 'sorry, had to do something with *mates name here* wont be over til 9' Then he'll turn up at 10.30!!! GRR. Then tries telling me how much he still loves me, and misses me... yeah, looks like it!!


----------



## AppleBlossom

Men are such idiots. No doubt he will text me in a couple of weeks trying to start the whole thing again. He can piss off this time. I have said that before but I was using this as the last chance because he seemed genuinely sorry and wanting to do it properly. He's the only one missing out though. Screw him. Screw them all. I'm getting a kitten at the weekend. Much less hassle. Someone to cuddle up to at night but doesn't expect me to do their ironing :thumbup:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

:rofl: @ at a kitten!! Good for you! mines had his last chance too, I've got much more important things to concentrate on tbh!


----------



## AppleBlossom

Lol! He lent me some money. Maybe I just won't pay it back and he can take it as a penalty for being a pretentious arse


----------



## Welshcob

working on this myself. Managed one date so far!!


----------



## xJG30

I wasn't looking for anyone when I met my OH.. but we met over facebook after he'd seen me driving round my local town, Then came to save me when I broke down.. and still saves me now :lol:


----------



## jenmc226

I was lucky. My mother retired right before I had my son and lived only a mile away. She could pretty much watch him anytime. And she set up a bedroom for him in her home and he was accustomed to sleeping the night there. I was happily single for almost 2yrs. I wasn't wanting or trying to date. But then I kind of got the "itch".

I did sign up for an online dating site. Well, actually it was the free 1 week trial. I wasn't even signing up to really find a date, but more so to kind of snoop around and see what kind of people were out there. I even went so far to make up a new dummy email address. I felt totally safe. I didn't put in any personal information. Since it was anonymous I playfully "interacted" (sent messages or 'winked') at some guys in my area. I ended up striking up email conversations with 2 guys. 1 of the guys puttered out after a few emails. The other guy I continued to talk with. Then we did a phone call and then we did our first date. My mom took my son and I went out on my first date in a very long time. The guy was so sweet and I had a great time. 

He knew that I had a son who was 2 1/2 at the time. And he was OK with that. The first time he met my son he came over to my apartment in the evening shortly after I had put my son to bed. My son was still awake, though. I went to use the restroom and when I came out I found my date sitting in bed with my son reading him "Old McDonald Had a Farm". I know he was just trying to impress me, but it was sweet. We really hit it off and he has been great with my son. We got engaged after 10 months. We bought a home together last fall. And we were just married last month (23 months after we met). And we're expecting another baby now this winter. My son is 4 1/2 now and calls my husband Daddy. My husband has completely taken over the roll of being a Dad and treats my son as his own. He calls him "his son".

I kind of lucked out with my internet dating trial and didn't get to fully experience it. But it's a great way to get to know someone before meeting them and as a single parent it can be hard to make time to go out without child in tow. Just be careful - we've all heard the horror stories. Just know that there are many happy endings.

And just because you're a parent doesn't mean you're not a woman with needs/desires. That you don't want someone to take care of you. The hardest part is finding someone to care for your little one. This is where friends and family and neighbors can be of great help. There's probably a lot more people out there who would be happy to lend you a hand, but you're just worried about inconveniencing them. Good luck!


----------



## Clare12345

+1 on getting the cat. I got one a few weeks ago. Good for my daughter and I both. I also am "dating" but its more like not dating and just a really good role model in my daughters life.... Very weird, not sure its going to work out, but at least they get along really well. Its my backwards situation :). 
I read somewhere recently that someone thought that 'marriage is outdated'. Its totally possibly true. We need someone, but who says it has to be a husband we're stuck with every day. Someday soon a bunch of mommies should start living together. Free babysitting!


----------



## bloodbinds

I think random dates are possible, but actually building a relationship?? Doubtful methinks.

I mean, think how hard it is! I don't want a possible partner to be introduced to Bella until i'm serious about him, and to have a new boyfriend around while i'm being a mummy isn't a great start to a relationship. I wouldn't be able to give him the attention he would want most likely! So i would either need to put Bella in nursery while i go out on dates, or fob her off with my parents or sisters while i go off with my man, and i would just feel really guilty and horrible doing it. Baby comes first after all!

So i think for me it's going to be difficult, unless maybe i meet a man at work when i go back to work?

*sigh*

Lucky for me i'm not looking for a relationship or anything at all really. I tried one date and it made me realise i am sooooo not ready!! Lol.


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Not had a date since I've had Lexie, and she's 19 months. :(


----------



## trendz

Although I'm not a single parent (or a parent for that matter) I'd advise ladies on here not to give up hope. Talking from a male perspective, there are some men put off if a woman has a child. However, there are quite a lot that aren't. I know plenty of single mothers that have dates or boyfriends after having a child with a previous partner.


----------



## billy2mm

send some of them our way then!! haha


----------



## expecting09

billy2mm said:


> send some of them our way then!! haha

This made me pmsl!!!

I'm game :haha:


----------



## lushious09

i think itl be better dating when u have a baby least u can tell genuine men from the pricks!... a guy who will still be intrested in u even if u have a baby is a decent bloke as he dosnt judge ur past nor ur lifestyle but has a genuin intrest to you...he aint all about a one nyt stand either... just txt them and meet up with them when u can! i plan on doin a nursing course next year so my baby will be babysat most of the time so i see no diff in this x


----------



## Ju_bubbs

lushious09 said:


> i think itl be better dating when u have a baby least u can tell genuine men from the pricks!... a guy who will still be intrested in u even if u have a baby is a decent bloke as he dosnt judge ur past nor ur lifestyle but has a genuin intrest to you...he aint all about a one nyt stand either... just txt them and meet up with them when u can! i plan on doin a nursing course next year so my baby will be babysat most of the time so i see no diff in this x

You'd be suprised lol.. Ive been a single mum on and off for many years now, blokes will actually use the kids to their advantage if they just wanna get you in bed! The lengths some go to in unbelievable :rofl:


----------



## lushious09

ive decided when ever i meet anyone they will no from start i have a son... as soon as they start flirting with me in a sexual mannor (u no how guys turn everything u say into a sex advance) itl be a no go for me!


----------

